# Curing Trick



## Pot Belly (Nov 23, 2007)

Hey guys

Just like pH is an indicator of soil conditions and related problems, temp / humidity is an indicator of the environment in the curing process.

I read a lot about problems with moldy bud while curing. Most molds grow in an environment above 50% RH at 70 degrees F temperature. 

I put a small remote humidity and temp unit inside a wide mouthed container with a load of weed for cure and tape it to the lid so I can see what's going on inside. I keep this with all my other curing jars from the same batch so all the weed is at the same condition.

It doesn't take long before "dry" buds raise the humidity from 40% to 95%. If that happens, time to open and let them air out again. This eliminates the problems with mold in all my cures.

You can see at this time the curing environment RH is 53% at 73 degrees F. I will need to burp them soon to remove excessive moisture.  Note - the container is staineless steel with a clear, locking, flip lid.

PB


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 23, 2007)

Good thread, better idea.


----------



## Kupunakane (Nov 23, 2007)

Yeppers,
   That is sweet my friend, and thank you for the good lesson.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 23, 2007)

*Thanks PB, good info.*


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 23, 2007)

Very good idea man! I'll be pricing a meter to do just that.

Ain't technology great?


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 23, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Ain't technology great?


 
Great _and_ cheap!  30 bucks and some change.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 23, 2007)

good info to share


----------



## Growdude (Nov 23, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Great _and_ cheap! 30 bucks and some change.


 
Where did you get that one?


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 23, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Where did you get that one?


 
Radio Shack, Wal-mart, K-Mart, etc.....would be a good start.  

Some do not show RH.  Don't forget to check for it.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 24, 2007)

Here's a pretty nice one. Not a bad price:

http://www.thehumansolution.com/exbigdihy44.html


----------



## Gadhooka (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks a bunch PB, that's gonna help take much of the guesswork out of it!


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 24, 2007)

Great find Stoney. 

Another tip:  Make sure the unit you get will work for you.  If you use freezer bags for cure, any size unit will do.  Make sure your unit will fit in your container you choose, or you may need find another suitable one like I did.

Here is another one for $30.00 that is less that 3 inches wide.  Don't really need the clock, but the price and size is right for a wide mouthed container.

http://www.thehumansolution.com/exhycl44.html


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey guys - update on a cure in progress.  I chopped this bud down two weeks ago, and have been slowly reducing the moisture out of it.  

Inside humidity has stabilized to 45% at 70 deg F in our sealed container without burping for 24 hrs.  There is no threat of mold in my bud at these conditions.

Now time to go into airtight glass containers with a good seal to steep and cure indefinitely.  It's important to trap the 45% RH moisture in the jar for the cure.  If the temperature remains close to 70 degrees, this bud will never get too dry, or mold.  

In a month or two, I'm gonna have some smooth tasting smoke.  It already has a wonderful aroma, texture, and a great stone.


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 2, 2007)

i got this one at harbor freight tools if u dont no were to find one of thoes u can prolly get it off line im shureita ONE STOP GARDENS it has a alarm the humidity celices and ferinhight and its got a max and a min setting so if it goes over a alarm will sound i love it ,,and the best thing it was 7 bucks and works great and its also a perfect size for the cureing ,,


----------



## Jolkro (Dec 2, 2007)

I had started my plants outdoors very late since this was my first time and had to bring them in due to frost. I had them under a 400 watt Hps light and they seemed to be doing great. I harvested 1/2 of them that seemed ready. That batch was great....my recent batches when I harvested them were very dry. The buds dried up before the leaves even curled in and the bud is not that strong..any suggestions? Did I not water them enough while growing them? Thanks for your help


----------

